# Perdido River Reds



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nov 23, 2010 Perdido River. Took my daughter out for some fall/summer fishing (ha). We caught 8 bass, 1 speck, and 10 reds. Here are the two biggest. HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

Triton1 said:


> Nov 23, 2010 Perdido River. Took my daughter out for some fall/summer fishing (ha). We caught 8 bass, 1 speck, and 10 reds. Here are the two biggest. HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!
> 
> View attachment 13855
> 
> ...


Man thats nice! Did you sight fish any of the Reds? I would like to head down to Pensacola the first of December but it's a long hall with the boat from Atlanta if the fish are not moving. I lived in Pensacola for 23 years and fished the P.key area at night for Reds and Specks, mainly with a fly rod. Are you on the fly any? 
Thanks


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunshine - No sir, no sight fishing and no fly roding. We catch our fish on jerkbaits around cypress stumps. Not just blind casting though, some days the fish are right on the stumps and other days they are off the stumps, about 10-15 yards cruising. We just try to figure out what they're doing on a particular day and run that pattern. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

Triton1 said:


> Sunshine - No sir, no sight fishing and no fly roding. We catch our fish on jerkbaits around cypress stumps. Not just blind casting though, some days the fish are right on the stumps and other days they are off the stumps, about 10-15 yards cruising. We just try to figure out what they're doing on a particular day and run that pattern. Thanks for asking!



Thanks for the reply! I would love to try blind casting some fly patterns in the same way. 

About how deep are you finding the fish? I'm not familiar with area what's it near? I drive down from time to time from Atlanta to see my mom in Pensacola. I lived there for 23 years. Thanks!


----------

